# Diablo 3: Teaser Trailer and Gameplay Video



## Commonmind (Jun 28, 2008)

It would be hard to sum up my excitement for this announcement with the mere use of words, so if everyone could imagine me doing a happy dance while screaming "woohoo" at the top of my lungs, that would get the point across a bit better.

Diablo III

I honestly thought the teaser page was going to unveil an open beta date for WotLK, but I'm so glad I was wrong. They've kept the isometric point of view, God love 'em, and so far it looks to be everything the die-hard fans (myself included) were hoping for.

(Durand, I guarantee you'll be enjoying these cutscenes )


----------



## Sylvetra_Snake (Jun 28, 2008)

Looks really great!


----------



## Overread (Jun 28, 2008)

ITs great!
They appear to have kept all the aspects that we as loyal fans wanted to see 
Even down to using the same game engine as starcraft 2


----------



## the smiling weirwood (Jun 29, 2008)

I can't wait to see if they bring back an incarnation of the sorceress...

I still love my ice-orb lobbing, hydra-spouting little tart of doom.


----------



## Commonmind (Jun 29, 2008)

Well so far we're only getting 5 character classes, so I wonder who we're losing to gain the Witch Doctor? Hopefully the Sorc will remain.


----------



## Overread (Jun 29, 2008)

I suspect the witchdoctor is a merge of the druid and necromancer. Its hard to think which character classes that they have dropped - each is very iconic.
I think sourceress will be back as you can't drop the primary magic basher! I wonder if they will add more in expansiosn - I would like my druid and assassin back!


----------



## Marky Lazer (Jun 29, 2008)

Diablo II is one of the two games I ever enjoyed playing, and this looks so incredibly awesome that all of a sudden a spark of nerdness ignited itself somewhere inside me.


----------



## Commonmind (Jun 29, 2008)

I think I've mentioned this before elsewhere, but I never really got into the whole D2 online "thing." I may have to give it a go this time 'round, however, as I'm already really intrigued by some of the supposed changes being made to Battlenet. And I'm sure we'll see the customary expansion pack for D3; I just hope we'll see more than one for this iteration. It's possible Blizzard will recognize that there is a certain level of perpetual support that could benefit the D3 online community, and as a result we may even see content releases similar to the point-release patches WoW receives. I'd love it if the game could expand over time in that same way...

I do believe I was beginning to go on a tangent there, excuse me


----------



## Marky Lazer (Jun 29, 2008)

Well you don't need to go online:



> In addition to battling the hordes of the Burning Hells cooperatively with friends over Battle.net, players will be able to adventure through the world of Diablo III solo.


Diablo III - Frequently Asked Questions


----------



## the smiling weirwood (Jun 29, 2008)

Only five character classes? I wasn't aware they had released the final cut already.


----------



## Overread (Jun 29, 2008)

I suspect (and hope) that we will see some of the older characters return in expansions (why just one!) and later chapters to the story


----------



## Commonmind (Jun 29, 2008)

Marky Lazer said:


> Well you don't need to go online:
> 
> 
> Diablo III - Frequently Asked Questions



I'm well aware. I was simply stating that D2 was something of a craze online, but that I had never explored that aspect of the game myself -- which many referred to as the meat and potatoes of the Diablo 2 experience. I merely played the games solo and fell in love with the lore.


----------



## Marky Lazer (Jun 29, 2008)

Agreed. I never got into the Battle.net thing either. Though I used to play it on Local Network with a friend of mine, which was quite fun. I guess we might want to do that again. Can't wait! Argh!


----------



## Overread (Jun 29, 2008)

I have only gone battlnet once or twice and those times I was playing with people I knew who were in different nations so we could not LAN the game 
I think D2 worked really well as both single and multiplayer experiences - a very hard thing to do with many games


----------



## Marky Lazer (Jun 29, 2008)

Could this mean that the character class of Necromancer is still available?



> Still, this is not to say that a skilled necromancer could not call forth a cadre of skeletal warriors to do his bidding anywhere he chooses.


Diablo III - Undead


----------



## Overread (Jun 29, 2008)

it might be refering to the cultists in the game which summon forth enemies into battle.
Thing is I see the witch doctor being a necromance druid merge character. I hope its not to be though


----------



## Marky Lazer (Jun 29, 2008)

I hope not. I've always liked the Druid and Necro best. But this Witch Doc looks like it can become my favorite character already. The Barb is just a bit too much of slashing, though his moves look very cool I have to say.


----------



## Lenny (Jun 29, 2008)

The trailer was fantastic - the graphics were better than some 3D films!! The graphics of the game itself aren't too shabby, either. In fact, I'm contemplating the possibility of buying it.

What I want to know, though, is whether or not it is known if the online component will com with a daft fee, the likes of which mean that you effectively re-buy the game every three months.


----------



## Marky Lazer (Jun 29, 2008)

Wasn't any fee with Diablo II.


----------



## Overread (Jun 29, 2008)

I agree with marky - it should be a free online component - that was the way of Diablo 2 and I can't see why it would be different for Diablo 1.
Its a single player hack and slash at heart with a good multiplayer component added on - and its not EA so I don't see blizzard pushing "optional extras" on people via charging fees. An expansion yes - extras that have to be bought like swords or such no


----------



## Lenny (Jun 29, 2008)

Marky Lazer said:


> Wasn't any fee with Diablo II.


 
Really?! Then why am I not already playing DII to see what all _that_ fuss was about?

I'm not used to paying more after the game - I'm a Guild Wars man, for one thing, and a PS3 owner. Extra costs for online components are a foreign thing to me!  So if DIII is free to play online, I think I might just ake the plunge. Knowing Blizzard it probably won't be out until I leave University, so it won't be as if I have any form of life that might get in the way... hmmm...


----------



## Overread (Jun 29, 2008)

WHAT!
Lenny get out there man (er emu) and play D2 - there is a reason its still for sale after so many years in stores! It was made in the golden days of gaming - no online fees to speak of.
I also agree with the general stance on not paying to play - something that I think EA are going to start to do more and more whilst with Blizzard I think that whilst WoW has made them a fortune and that they will continue with its devlopement (WoW 2 etc) I don't think they will make a massive change to making online payment games - I think they have a reputation that they like and will keep


----------



## Wybren (Jun 30, 2008)

Oh this looks sooo good. I like that you will be able to pick a gender for you character too. I wonder if I pre-order I will get a free figurine like last time...


----------



## Commonmind (Jun 30, 2008)

There'll likely be some massive collector's edition, the likes of which we've never seen. I foresee pewter figurines, cloth maps, a Deckard Cain encyclopedia, of sorts, and an entire list of crap that I can't imagine right now, but know that I can't live without despite not knowing exactly what they are.


----------



## Marky Lazer (Jun 30, 2008)

Reading more entries from the site, I think we won't see the Necro back. My post (number 15) was quite negative about them. And here I got another, not too flattering one:



> Master DeSoto is certain the origin of the walkers, and of the Festering Wood itself, can be traced to the foul doings of necromancers, who he claims are responsible for much of the evil that has befallen our world. He expounded in full to me his theory that the "whole Diablo incident", as he called it, was tied up in their dark arts as well.


----------



## Fake Vencar (Jun 30, 2008)

That's inspired me to take out my old copy of Diablo 2 and have a good hack and slash again! Can't wait, but I fear it may be a year until we finally get our hands on it


----------



## Commonmind (Jun 30, 2008)

I wish more developers would get in the habit of announcing titles close enough to release so that we can get our hands on them relatively soon, but far enough away so that they still have time to lay down their much-needed marketing. 

Gears 2, Resistance 2 and (if we see it this year) Crysis Warhead have done that, and so far it's been working for them.


----------



## Durandal (Jul 1, 2008)

Wow. Just...... wow. I actually sat and watched the 19-minute gameplay trailer at Gametrailers.com. I can't believe how perfect this looks. Looks like we've still got eveything that made D2 amazing and added a whole lot more.

Can't wait!


----------



## Marky Lazer (Jul 1, 2008)

Making a wall collapse on your foes... I like that an awful lot.


----------



## ktabic (Jul 1, 2008)

Is does look good, just a shame it'll be months until it's ready. I wanna start chucking frost novas around
*ponders reinstalling Diablo 2 when he gets home*


----------



## Marky Lazer (Jul 1, 2008)

I think it'll be released early 2023.


----------



## ktabic (Jul 1, 2008)

So about a year after SC2. At least they won't clash then


----------



## davidson91 (Jul 9, 2008)

Can't wait for this, going to be great was only 14 when first got Diablo II, and me and a freind played online litteraly every night for months. Looking at the trailer for DIII it looks awesome! With the nice camera angle kept intact, the graphics look second to none aswell.

The only dissapointing thing about this is that i'm going to have to put my hand in my pocket and upgrade my PC , unless there is a release for Console which I can't really see. 

This could aslo tempt me to pull DII back off the shelf and dust it off .


----------



## Marky Lazer (Jul 9, 2008)

You can start saving money already to boost your computer. It will take an awful long time before DIII will hit the shelves, so you should be able to afford the upgrade...

I heard somewhere else, that there won't be a Necro anymore, I'll try to find again where I found that...


----------



## SciFiGamer22 (Oct 29, 2008)

Game looks great!


----------



## the smiling weirwood (Nov 17, 2008)

The third class is the Wizard, which is more or less an updated and much cooler Sorceress. I'm really liking the gender options with this iteration of Diablo. Being stuck with the single avatar available for each class in the first two games was always a pain.


----------



## cornelius (Sep 27, 2009)

The monk has been added too. So no assassin. I'm a bit sceptic about the witchdoctor, the Druid was my favourite class ( summon, elemental and melee damage all in one) but I haven't actually played 

I think the fifth and final character will be a bit like a paladin, there are no aura based classes on there yet. A holy knight of some sort is my bet.


----------



## thepaladin (Sep 27, 2009)

I always liked the paladin best (surprise, surprise) but it looks like he/she may be gone also. Hope not.


----------



## Rodders (Sep 28, 2009)

My friend Dave will be thrilled.


----------

